# A 70th Surprize Birthday Party



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wellllllllllllllllllll.................     It ain't often that I get blind sided but I sure got it today.  

Another couple from our church Life Group asked if we would like to join them for lunch after church today.  Sure, we'd love to......   Kay had set this whole thing up as a SURPRISE and I mean *SURPRISE* birthday party.  We had most of the people from 2 Life Groups and one of the other Elders and his wife there.     

The tables were set with Thomas the Tank party favors of hats, bottles of bubbles, noise makers, Thomas napkins, Thomas table runners and a big banner taped to the large screen TV.










When we arrived, the revellers were in full swing.    










One of the ladies in the group did the pictures for us and made the banner.  










Yup, I was most pleasantly blind sided.  AND even though I'm 13 years older than Dwight, I feel much younger...... Most of the time.....     And my birthday's tomorrow..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

My most sincere thanks to all for a wonderful party.  Especially Kay who kept this whole thing a complete secret.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a good time by all. Reba & I wish you a Happy Birthday Stan.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't realize we (almost) share a birthday!!  *Happy Birthday Stan!!!*  

No wonder I like you!  hehehe


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN  

tom h


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great surpirse.  Happy Birthday.  Ron and Holly


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, Dwight, just one day apart.  Because yours is a day before mine, you should be older...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

Thanks, Henson and John...


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Stan.

1stclass.mylargescale.com/pimanjc/anon-post%20Folder/hapbirthhoedown.mid

Thanks for all the help you have given.  We are looking forward to seeing you again at Marty's.

Jim and Susie Carter


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Stan, 
You were made for a Beanie, expect to see it at Marty's. Happy 70th! Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan!! I got blindsided by Mary Beth for my 30th last Jan 31!! It sure is fun!! Looks like you had fun, too! Love the banner. Did the wait staff also sing to you!? 

Mark


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My father turns 70 this year.....he claims he can no longer claim to be "middle aged". I would laugh, but then he points out I am halfway there myself....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, yup, they sure did.  Just as I walked in the room.  I was so much in "shock", I just barely remember it.    /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

Garrett....  There is no middle age.  We're always young.  The more we play with trains, the younger we stay.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Stan/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  You don't look a day older than when you visited us here!  Wish you many more!


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, STAN!!!!   MAY YOU ALWAYS STAY 'YOUNG AT HEART'!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

Becky and Jim*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01/13/2008 7:19 PM
Wellllllllllllllllllll.................     It ain't often that I get blind sided but I sure got it today.  
SURPRISE*, * *SURPRISE ! * birthday party.  











Yup, I was most pleasantly blind sided.  AND even though I'm 13 years older than Dwight, I feel much younger...... Most of the time.....     And my birthday's tomorrow..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif
A real milestone event! Congratulations on your 70th, Mr. Stan Cedarleaf !


*--just a young 'un from CC
*


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Only 70... Yer just a kid.. Happy Birthday Stan, Here's to enjoying many more !!!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy  Birthday  great surpirse Stan....

Bryan


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Because yours is a day before mine, you should be older...
Eat yer heart out ya Geezer!!    /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Seriously, I can only hope I have half of your energy in 13 years!  You amaze me!


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I'll be durned,HAPPY BIRTHDAY , Stan your catching with me
                                                     Fred


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan! 

Gary


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Stan!!!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL  that's great.  Happy Birthday Stan!


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, Congratulations Stan!! Sounds like you had a wunnerfull party! 

Steve


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan,

  Happy Birthday, & Many More. 

  Chuck & Gerry


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan.

I'm just eight years and 16 days behind you............

Rod


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats great Stan 
Happy B-day and may you have many more


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Criikies! happy Birthday Stan...70 no less! You certainly dont look it! 
Well lived Stan, well lived! 

Best wishes 
Fletch.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats great Stan
you only have 8 years on me also but its been great knowing you.
Good Lord willing I will be seening you at the BTS again this year.
Take care for another 70 years.
Roland/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN!!!

**Yep, age is a state of mind! *I just beat you last Aug., but I'm getting younger every day! Just like when I was a kid, I keep forgetting to do the important things, like remembering to clean up when making models. hehe

Glad you had a great time, and yes...the beenie fits!!


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*Merry B-Day Stan! 


And i'm wishing you many, many more!!!

Craig*


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy birthday Stan!!! 

Alan


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes , Happy Birthday and many many more , you have some great friends to pull that off for you .


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Stan!  You've got a couple of years on me, but at this point, who cares?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif  Judging from that group picture, looks like you keep company with a great group of kids!  Friends like that help keep us young.  Can't say that I have ever had more fun than we're having right now!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan.   I am sure you had a great time........all those well wishers made sure of that I'll be bound.

I know how you feel having passed the three score years and ten a  few monthas ago.  As they say here's to the next 10.   

Loking through the posts to Stan I notice that there is a foreman and a passenger and the rest of us are brakemen.   Where  is the engineer and conductor to this train?    /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mopac (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan, I enjoy your posts and like your work. Thanks and many more to come, Steve Lillard


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Got on the 'puter this morning and opened MLS to all the wonderful responses to the party.   

Thanks, guys and gals.... Yer all super..


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

What a treat for you! Stan!  You deserve it!  You certainly are a fit 70, hope that I am in ten years!  Jackie and I and Ms Daysee wish you the best!  And looking forward to seeing you in a few months in Phoenix


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Stan! That looks like a great party.

I sure wish I could remember what happened on my 70th birthday...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy B-day Stan! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


Happy B-day Dwight! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday to a really useful engine!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif ......................................................................................................................................................... Happy Birthday Stan!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Stan!  You're in good company.  My youngest daughter turned 6 today as well...


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

happy young 70th birthday Stan and many more to you


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy birthday Stan and you too Dwight. Stan, ya look darn good for a "mature," not "old" guy. I'm in the same boat (lookin' younger than I deserve) and 46 days behind you (March 1st). As the Poles say,"Sto lat," which means, "may you live to be a hundred." That's to you both.


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan!


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan - from all of us at Suleski Transportation!!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan.. and many many more to come.

_Looks like a fantastic party_.
We Didn't know your date was so close to Dwights.. It's nice to enjoy having freinds like  both of you guys for all of the help you have given us to....

 Nice to be in this Hobby of Graden Trains w/MLS.com. group.  
Noel & Jane/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

*Whoa....how about this......








*
*Happy Birthday to you, Happy 70th Birthday to you, *
Happy Birthday dear Stan, Happy Birthday to you![/b]
*







**You can run but you can't hide!

May you have a wonderful year,
Dean, Patti & Ryanne*


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan. And I do mean happy. Consider the alternative. Now if I could only make my knees feel as young as the rest of myself. Enjoy the pleasant weather there.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan. May you have many more.

Rudy Allarde


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan. I would say that after studying the photos that your "real" age is showing, which has got to be alot less than 70. 

Terl


----------



## Bcurtis (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan... Many Many more.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Dwight.....  Just look what Marty started... 

The official day of celebration for you was over almost 24 hours ago and mine has a couple more to go in the Arizona Time Zone.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif  I'm really awed by the responses from soooooooooooo many of our friends.  Some who have come back from the dark ages as it's been so long since we've heard from them.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

Rudy, it's great to hear from you.  Hope you made it through the severe weather you've had in the past couple of weeks.  And, Dean, it's good to see the Lone Pine and Grizzly Flats logo again....


What a great "family" we have here on MLS.  Thanks so much to all of you for the wonderful responses, best wishes and your friendship.  

We is truly blessed.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday to ya' Stan, from both Carla & me! You're one of those folks that bring the sunshine with you, wheever you go! 

-Gary (the Garden Rail Hobo) 
P.S. - Once again, the 'regular submit' javascript button would not work for me - in Firefox! So I'm trying the 'quick reply' again. Which means that Stan looses all the bright colors and smiling emoticons I'd assembled.


----------



## PaulGieske (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan

It looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Surprise!  Happy Birthday!    Looks like you've got a bunch of great family and friends!  Congratulations!


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

That is hard to believe you don't look 70! In fact you don't even look 65! Maybe 60. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif
Happy birthday to a fine man and great friend. Stay as young as you look Stan.

Howard


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Once again, I'm late to the party, as I was with Dwight's! But I still want to wish you a Very Happy Birthday, Stan! 

I'm a few years behind you, but not many years. Just signed-up for Medicare this past week--eligible for that milestone near the end of March. I'm planning to hold off on Social Security benefits for another year or so though because I'm an eternal optimist and still enjoy working (especially since I'm editing a train magazine).


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan...you look well preserved for 70.

But maybe you should think about turning in your drivers' licence...be safe thats' all, no sense taking chances at your age!

I would have never guessed 70!

Bubba


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif"HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN!!"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Cindy and I send our warmest wishes on your birthday.


----------

